# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  منابع مفید برای MySQL

## reza_rad

*Interesting Things to Know about MySQL*
چند نکته مفید در مورد کار با MySQL

http://souptonuts.sourceforge.net/readme_mysql.htm

----------


## reza_rad

*mysql performance blog*



http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/category/tips/

----------


## reza_rad

*Top 84 MySQL Performance Tips
نکات ظریف اما کارا*

http://www.debianadmin.com/top-84-my...ance-tips.html

----------


## reza_rad

*Advanced MySQL Performance Optimization*
یک فایل PDF از یک کنفرانس Mysql در سال 2005
نکات بصورت چکیده گفته شده ولی نکات مفیدی است.

http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/...timization.pdf

----------


## reza_rad

*PHP MySQL Tutorial*
البته آموزش php هم داخلش هست ولی از اونجا که اکثر دوستانی که mysql کار می کنند از محیط php کار می کنند فکر کنم مفید باشه.

http://www.php-mysql-tutorial.com/

----------


## reza_rad

*Accessing MySQL Database with ASP.NET*

این هم برای کسانی که می خوان از ASP.NET با MySQL کار کنند.
یک مقاله ساده در 9 قسمت بهمراه مثال


http://www.stardeveloper.com/article...3052201&page=1

----------


## armin390

*Optimization (Mysql reference manual)*
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/...imization.html

----------


## s.sepehrvand

راهنمای سریع استفاده از پایگاه داده MySQL 
مروری بر ویژگی های نسخه 5.0.1 بانک اطلاعاتی MySQL 
مهاجرت به MySQL 
گذری بردنیای‌ MySQL

----------


## mostafa-sohrablou

من می خواهم sql را از صفر یاد بگیرم چه کار کنم . لطفاً مرا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mrrajabi

سلام به همه ی دوستان.
آقا pdf فارسی برای mysql کسی سرغ داره؟
با تشکر

----------


## I,Nobody

از همگی دوستان تشکر می کنم.
من خودم با نسخ CHM خیلی راحت ترم.
به همین دلیل تصمیم گرفتم یه نسخه CHM هم به مجموعه مفید دوستان اضافه کنم.
البته ورژنش جدید نیست ولی خیلی وقتا مشکلات منو حل میکنه.
امیدوارم مفید باشه

----------


## ali zi zeperto

دوستان عزیز و ارجمند مثل اینکه شما سطحتون خیلی بالاست.با عرض معذرت اگر e-book فارسی برای mysql هست لطفا یه لینک بدید.کتاب خوب هم لطفا چند تایی نام ببرید که در بازار باشه.من خیلی مشتاقم که بیام طرف mysql.البته لینوکسی هستم و تو ویندوز با sql server کارمی کردم.اما به علت تغییر os الان تصمیم دارم با mysql کار کنم.برنامه نصبه و آماده.مونده کمک شما اساتید که استارت کار زده بشه.یه سوال هم دارم که اگه اطلاعی دارید جواب بدید.آیا محیط برنامه توی ویندوز با لینوکس فرق داره و اگه داره چقدره؟ممنون

----------


## rasep1983

اینم از من داشته باشید  :قهقهه:  ناقابله  :خجالت:

----------


## rasep1983

فارسی؟  :متعجب: 
اینا اینقدر واضح و رووونه که فقط باید نگاه کنی یاد بگیری  :چشمک: 

نمیخوای متن ادبی بخونی که  :قهقهه: 

اما با این وجود بفرمائید اینم فارسی 

هر دو قسمتش رو بگیری بعد extract کنی ها  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mahdi67

دانلود کن...
http://varnic.ir/download/dl/MySQL_BookFormat841223.zip
لینم لینکش : http://varnic.ir/?p=222#more-222

http://rapidshare.com/files/76409017/MySQL_Book.rar

http://farsibooks-computer.persiangi...MySQL_Book.rar
*Pass: www.farsibooks.ir


*

----------


## rasep1983

از لینکی که مهدی داده بگیرید بهتره همون کتابیه که دو تیکه اش کرده بودم :اشتباه:

----------


## dalahoo

با سلام
شما می تونید از کتاب آموزش گام به گام  MySQL  آقای جعفر نژاد قمی استفاده کنید. من دارم این کتاب رو مطالعه می کنم خیلی متنش راحت و روان است.

----------


## suzhiu14

Chiefs to retire Derrick Thomas' number., where he teamed with erron kinney and assisted the patrick henry patriots to the 1994 state football championship..” at the 2008 nfl combine, o'connell ran the 40-yard dash in 4..,FELIX JONES jersey, the family dwelled in daleville,Mike Iupati jersey, alabama,Andre Johnson jersey, where tony excelled as a three-sport letterman in football,Jonathan Vilma Jersey, basketball,FRED TAYLOR jersey, and pathway & field. [Derived Headline]   Chiefs to retire Derrick Thomas' number                                                                       KANSAS CITY,Sam Bradford Jersey, Mo.) with 2 tds in 2002 regardless of missing 5 sport with a knee injury. (AP) - The late Hall of Fame linebacker Derrick Thomas will be the 10th player in Kansas City Chiefs history to have his number retired.(* comprises nfl combine) carolina panthers kris jenkins completed the 2002 time of the year with 60 undertakes and 7 dismisses,DONALD BROWN jersey, en path to an alternate look on the nfc's pro bowl group,Kareem Jackson Jersey, where he restored an hurt warren sapp.                               The Chiefs will retire No. bo bo smith what they're saying: showing a lot of natural skill and giving effort on the field,DeMeco RYANS jersey,bo smith is an aggressive cornerback with good upside. 58 on Sunday during halftime of their game with the Denver Broncos at Arrowhead Stadium.martin tevaseu height:6-2 weight:325 age:22 college:nevada-las vegas experience:r team:new york jets martin tevaseu (dt/6-1/310/nevada-las vegas/boonville, ca) was before marked as an undrafted free agency by the cleveland browns on may 17, 2010,D.JOHNSON jersey, and was issued on june 15.                               Thomas had completed his 11th NFL season when he died in February 2000 following a crash a month earlier. he subsequent tweeted it was time to wake n bake," a quotation to marijuana. The nine-time Pro Bowl selection had a franchise-record 1261/2 career sacks,Robert Meachem Jersey, including an NFL-record seven sacks in one game.' he has abounding of arm.                               Thomas was inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame in August.,Joe Theismann jersey, has been chosen to five pro bowls and has been an all-pro six times. Representatives of the Hall will make a special presentation to the Thomas family Sunday.) with 23 tds while catching 13 passes for 200 backyards (15.Topics related to the article:      Troy Aikman jersey Giants punter Feagles signs 2 WILLIE BROWN jersey Goldman, Citi curb bulls' enth Stefan Logan jersey Giants, Packers have playoff h

----------


## ali_1500max

راهنمای سریع استفاده از MYSQL
آموزش و راهنمای کار با پایگاه داده MYSQL و آموزش 
دستورات آن با مثالهای متنوع



 Download
 ZIP Password: www.epdf.ir
 632 KB

----------


## abdollah110110

:قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه: 

دانلود کنید لذت ببرید :

----------


## رضا قربانی

یک کتاب جالب و کامل و فارسی شده از دانشگاه صنعتی شریف

*راهنمای استفاده سریع از پایگاه داده MySQL*

واستون آپلود کردم و پیشنهاد می کنم دانلود نمایید.

http://up.iranblog.com/images/tkrxmkmde3x30y894gts.zip


تمامی دستورات MySQL را می توانید در این فایل مشاهده و تمرین کنید و بهتون خیلی در یادگیری کمک می کنه.

امیدوارم که بدردتون بخوره

موفق باشید

----------


## ramin2nt2

آموزش کلید های خارجی در NySQL

http://ramlog.mihanblog.com/post/11

----------


## mostafaphp

خیلی ممنونماز مطلبتون

----------


## majid.ebrahimi

سلام به تمامی کاربران این تاپیک اگر به کتاب های برنامه نویسی محتاج هستید می تونید به این سایت سری برنید و کتاب ها رو خرید اینترنتی کنید.
www.mftshop.com

----------


## v.vulkan

این آموزش خوبه:
http://dll.newbook.ir/computer/ebook...ewbook.ir).zip

----------


## v.vulkan

این آموزش خوبه:
http://dll.newbook.ir/computer/ebook...ewbook.ir).zip

----------


## patriotic

میتونید به سایت  www.w3schools.com برید قسمت mysql باسه شروع کار عالیه! هم اسونه هم روون!

----------


## رضا قربانی

خیلی از بچه ها موقع درست کردن بانک اطلاعاتیشون ازم سوال پرسیدن  این فیلد رو مثلا چرا باید از نوع time  یا text  یا char  یا ... بذارید . 
داخل این آدرسی که بهتون میدم می تونید کل Type  فیلدهایی که درست می کنید رو متوجه بشید : http://www.hostnexus.com/support/tut...ield-types.php
موفق باشید

----------


## khalkhal

فایلت پاک شده . این پست رو بردار دیگه . :متفکر:

----------


## Beginner Programmer

> فارسی؟ 
> اینا اینقدر واضح و رووونه که فقط باید نگاه کنی یاد بگیری 
> 
> نمیخوای متن ادبی بخونی که 
> 
> اما با این وجود بفرمائید اینم فارسی 
> 
> هر دو قسمتش رو بگیری بعد extract کنی ها


سلام دوست عزیز
این لینکی رو که برای دانلود قرار دادی مشکل داره اگر میشه لینک رو درست کن.
با تشکر

----------


## Beginner Programmer

> دانلود کن...
> http://varnic.ir/download/dl/MySQL_BookFormat841223.zip
> لینم لینکش : http://varnic.ir/?p=222#more-222
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/76409017/MySQL_Book.rar
> 
> http://farsibooks-computer.persiangi...MySQL_Book.rar
> *Pass: www.farsibooks.ir
> 
> ...


داش کل لینک هات مشکل داره... :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## milad465

سلام
ممنون از اینکه لینک های مفید گذاشتید. ولی اگر می شود لینک های خراب را اصلاح و یا حذف کنید.

----------


## ehsannasri251

سلام
سایت 10khati.com  هم به تازگی شروع به کار کرده و یکی از مباحث آموزشیش mysql هست 
به نظرم خیلی روونه و از مقدماتی تا پیشرفته رو هم شامل میشه 
اگه توستید یه سر بهش بزنید

----------


## soheilsaghian

درود
در پایگاه کتاب های درسی ، اداره کل نظارت بر نشر و توزیع مواد آموزشی میتوانید تمام کتب درسی را دریافت نمایید.
در بین کتاب ها 4 کتاب پایگاه داده وجود دارد که میتواند برای تازه کار ها مفید باشد

http://www.chap.sch.ir

----------


## afshin9032

من مجموعه ای از مطالب آموزشی رو گردآوری کردم که می تونید در سایت http://websheet.ir مشاهده کنید .

امیدوارم که مفید واقع بشه .

----------


## daniel_atish

آقا خدا خیرت بده من دیروز در به در دنبال یه همچین چیزی میگشتم. سپاس از مسجدسلیمان

----------


## daniel_atish

داداش لینکش خرابه، دانلود نمیشه.......

----------


## هادی2020

تمام توابع کار با رشته ها، البته آموزش های دیگه ای هم می تونید ببینید
http://w3resource.com/gallery/mysql-string-functions

----------


## merkam

سلام یک منیع فارسی در مورد کلاس ها در SQL و نحوه ایجادش میخام میشه کمک کنید یک تحقیقه برا درس آزمایشگاه پایگاه داده . هر چی سرج کردم چیزی گیرم نیومده
دستم به دامنتون

----------

